# KDE in deutsch

## jepf

Hallo!

Wie kann ich KDE auf deutsch umstellen?

Welche Pakete brauche ich dafür?

Ich habe KDE mit "emerge kde" installiert.

Danke!

----------

## Dimitri

Hi such mal mit emerge -s i18n 

Dann findest du du das deutsch Paket für kde

Dim

----------

## jepf

Ja, fein.   :Very Happy:  Danke!

----------

## sgipan

Ich kriege da einen seltsamen error: Wenn das deutsche Language Pack kde-i18-de-3.0.4 fertig heruntergeladen ist, wird noch eine zweite Datei heruntergeladen: "kde-i18n-gentoo.patch". Daraufhin entpackt er kde-i18-de-3.0.4 problemlos, aber bei der 2. Datei heißt es:

```
>>>unpacking kde-i18n-gentoo.patch

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function unpack, Line37, Exitcode 0

!!! unpack kde-i18n-gentoo.patch: file format not recognized
```

Habe versucht, die datei /usr/portage/disfiles/kde-i18n-gentoo.patch zu löschen; dann wurde sie (auf ein neues "emerge kde-i18n-de" hin) auch nochmal heruntergeladen, aber das Problem trat genauso wieder auf. 

Habe es auch mit dem spanischen Language Pack versucht, aber das Gleiche.

Any help appreciated; 

sgipan

----------

## ajordan

Vielleicht hilft es, die kde-i18n-gentoo.patch mit gzip zu packen:

```

gzip kde-i18n-gentoo.patch

```

Eine nicht gepackte Datei zu entpacken kann ganz schoen schwer werden   :Wink: 

Alex

----------

## sgipan

 *ajordan wrote:*   

> Vielleicht hilft es, die kde-i18n-gentoo.patch mit gzip zu packen:
> 
> ```
> 
> gzip kde-i18n-gentoo.patch
> ...

 

Ahhhh, Hannover, meine alte Heimat! Grüß mir die Buschwiese (naja, im Sommer)!

Klappt aber leider trotzdem nicht  :Sad:  Habe gzip usw. ausgeführt, aber emerge hat daraufhin den patch einfach nochmal runtergeladen - mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.

Noch ne Idee? Oder hab ich was missverstanden/falsch gemacht? 

 - Stephan

----------

## ajordan

Sorry, ist nicht mir gzip sondern mit bzip2 gepackt: Ist klar, dasser das file neu holt, aber er bricht ab, weil er kein file *.tar.bz2 findet, deshalb versuch mal:

```

tar cvjf kde-i18n-gentoo.patch

```

Alex

----------

## sgipan

 *ajordan wrote:*   

> Sorry, ist nicht mir gzip sondern mit bzip2 gepackt: Ist klar, dasser das file neu holt, aber er bricht ab, weil er kein file *.tar.bz2 findet, deshalb versuch mal:
> 
> ```
> 
> tar cvjf kde-i18n-gentoo.patch
> ...

 

Hm. auf "tar cvjf kde-i18n-gentoo.patch" kriegte ich nur "tar: cowardly refusing to create an empfy archive". Mit 

```
tar cvjf kde-i18n-gentoo.patch.tar.bz2 kde-i18n-gentoo.patch
```

 hat er dann zwar das tar.bz2 angelegt, aber dennoch no go: Hat das ungetarte kde-i18n-gentoo.patch wieder heruntergeladen und wieder vor die Wand  :Confused: 

Und? noch einen auf Lager? 

Stephan

----------

## ajordan

hmm, ich hab nochmal in die scripts reingeguckt, aber sonst nix unpassendes gefunden, vor allem keines, was ne line 37 hat (aus deiner Fehlerbeschreibung). Bei mir hats anstandslos geklappt

```

emerge kde-i18n-de

```

auch der Patch wurde mit eingespielt (haste mal wieder die scripts aktualisiert?)

```

emerge rsync

```

Alex

PS: Guck mal in den Thread: kde-i18n-de-3.0.4 läßt sich nicht installieren

----------

## sgipan

 *ajordan wrote:*   

> hmm, ich hab nochmal in die scripts reingeguckt, aber sonst nix unpassendes gefunden, vor allem keines, was ne line 37 hat (aus deiner Fehlerbeschreibung). Bei mir hats anstandslos geklappt
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge kde-i18n-de
> ...

 

Danke, rsync brachte auch nix Neues, aber hier:   :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=120435#120435 fand sich die -supereinfache- Lösung (also, ich nehme an, es ist die Lösung, denn nun kompiliert es schon munter vor sich hin). Sieht danach aus, als sei es ein Problem, in welcher Reihenfolge man was installiert; scheinbar legen andere Programme die folder an, die man dann zur Lösung (s.o.) installieren muss. Daher tauchen beim Einen Probleme auf, beim Anderen nicht. 

Thanx a lot, hättest Du nicht nach dem anderen Thread gefragt, hätte ich diesen garnicht gefunden!   :Wink: 

Danke nochmals für die vielen Tips!

Stephan

----------

